# wife teases my small "package"



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

I am really embarrassed...
My wife teases my small package all the time.
She thinks it's funny, but it is humiliating.

To make matters worse, she has done it in front of a few of her girlfriends and openly talked about my size in front of them and me.

I am so upset and humiliated.

How can I address this?

Thanks!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you told her how you feel? Call her out on it in public the next time she feels the need to say something to others about it.

You need to stand up for yourself and right now don't worry to much about how you would make her feel if you called her out on it, she may need a dose of her own medicine, because obviously she doesn't care about how you feel.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe you could turn it around next time. Say, it isn't really that you're so small, but that she's so big. LOL


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

dormant said:


> Maybe you could turn it around next time. Say, it isn't really that you're so small, but that she's so big. LOL


ha, i could but that would not be true  and i don't want to be mean back!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I would tell her how you feel about it.

Side note....thats just not cool to do...ever








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> Have you told her how you feel? Call her out on it in public the next time she feels the need to say something to others about it.
> 
> You need to stand up for yourself and right now don't worry to much about how you would make her feel if you called her out on it, she may need a dose of her own medicine, because obviously she doesn't care about how you feel.


Thanks, Calla! I do need to stand up. I don't want to be mean and in public is so embarrassing for me also. UGH!

It has just slowly sapped my confidence also...


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

And you're with her why?


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> I would tell her how you feel about it.
> 
> Side note....thats just not cool to do...ever
> 
> ...


thanks, wiigirl! yes, i tis not cool. ever!
so embarrassing.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> And you're with her why?


calla!
it's not that simple. or maybe it is...
i do lover her. and the rest of our relationship is great.
even our sex life is great and active (at least i think so!)

but the teasing and sharing about my size is just aweful...


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

williamjones said:


> calla!
> it's not that simple. or maybe it is...
> i do lover her. and the rest of our relationship is great.
> even our sex life is great and active (at least i think so!)
> ...


Ask her a nice way, what is your pay off for making fun of me. There has to be one or she wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you sure you are small?
My wife says this as a joke sometimes.

I can be quite small when flaccid but fully erect I am half an inch to three quarters over the average.

Have you measured?

There are also some techniques which claim to extend length I can't remember their name but I think it involves some form of stretching.

Other wise just tell her those sort of jokes stay between the two of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Or maybe throw a joke back. " Oh, if you think that's small you should see the settlement you will get in the divorce".


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFL @ Joe, i like that response!!

There are growers then there are show-ers.Some guys start off tiny then you get a big surprise when they're excited those are the best

maybe you're a grower?

Either way it doesn't matter.Your wife should always have your back when it comes to certain things,the size of your package is one of them.If she had that much of an issue with your penis she shouldn't have married you then.If I was a girlfriend of hers and heard that I'd probably shut her down by reminding her that the penis was fine for her when she said "i do"

She sounds very immature to make jokes about something like this.


----------



## JTL (Dec 14, 2009)

I mean no disrespect to you but you need to "man up". Due to various stupid drunken episodes, most of our social circle has seen me naked and i have heard small penis jokes for a decade or more. If she is truly unhappy with your sex life, i doubt it has anything to do with size, unless you truly are VERY small, in which case-my apologies. If you are average to slightly below average (me) then i would consider the following statements if it come up in public again:
It may be small but you have a huge vagina
Really? It works great for me!
Yeah, its always small until its up your a.s.s.
Great-you won't be bothered by deepthroating!
I may be small but i can lick my eyebrows!

I have been lucky that my wife has made very few comments in public and almost none in private and i believe they have all been purely in jest. In your case, you may want to have a conversation to just see if there is anything else going on. Is she using this to bother you because she's upset about something else? Or maybe she's really just trying to have a laugh at your expense. Either way, be confident in yourself. If you finish and the wife has an O, that's all that matters and you should be happy with that.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

joe kidd said:


> Or maybe throw a joke back. " Oh, if you think that's small you should see the settlement you will get in the divorce".


Or even "Really? That's not what you were saying last night when you were BEGGING for it!"

Seriously, women who do sh!t like that piss me off!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Or even "Really? That's not what you were saying last night when you wee BEGGING for it!"
> 
> Seriously, women who do sh!t like that piss me off!


EXACTLY!!!

I always thought it was a golden rule among women to NEVER degrade a man bc of the size of his penis or tell your girlfriends your man is lacking or bad in bed.

I guess times are changing and no one is adhering to that anymore.


----------



## kev23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Does she have small breasts? Or ask her, if you had small boobs, would you like me to call you out on it all of the time? I might be taking my package elsewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

William, I understand you don't want to be rude in return BUT, there are ways to get your point across without being like that. You need to stand up for yourself and be assertive, there is nothing wrong with that. If you don't call her out, she will likely keep doing it and your self esteem will continue to be damaged.


----------



## smilinatu (Jan 9, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> I would tell her how you feel about it.
> 
> Side note....thats just not cool to do...ever
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! On both counts.

I don't know how you can ever be honest and open with her again. Also she sounds like a high school kid showing off for her "new friends" without regard to how it makes "yesterday's friend" feel.

Of course, the first question is whether you are as outraged as you have the right to be. That will dictate what you will do.

You need to wait until you are calm and have an honest discussion with her. She needs to understand that what she did was humiliating and unacceptable. Explain that you're not sure whether you can ever be fully open with her again, in conversation or otherwise. Tell her you will try, because a marriage is not a marriage unless each party can trust the other enough to display vulnerability. 

She has to understand that if she ever does anything like that again you will [leave / file for divorce / insert here what you are prepared to do]. No bluffing here; you have to be prepared to immediately do whatever you threaten to do.

Good luck.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate mean people.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The wife is showing little or no respect for you when she does this ..... worse when its in front of other people. You need to nip this in the bud so to speak and she really should respect you more than that. Such a simple thing which makes me wonder if she actually does love you ?? Sorry to say !?

We have our spouses or so's to have our backs in this life and if we cannot rely on them to watch over us then there's a serious problem IMHO.


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

She has not right to disrespect you like this; and in front of other people while you are standing right there?!? How fvcking rude! Does she treat you like this in other areas of your marriage? Is she respectful of you; her husband? She needs to be shut down. Just unbelievable that she talks about you this way! And I am really so sorry you put up with it!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

dormant said:


> Maybe you could turn it around next time. Say, it isn't really that you're so small, but that she's so big. LOL


Tell her making love to her is like throwing a hot dog down a hallway!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ok I have to ask how small is small?


maybe your not as small as you think. average is 5-7 inches.

and why would you want to stay with a person who ruins your self esteam ...........next time say well I might be on the smaller side but I make up for it with my tounge and fingers and at leat I'm not a mean person who would tease their lover this way in front of people. and by the way your a$$ dose look fat in those jeans!!!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Per Wikipedia, six inches fully erect is the average. It also mentions that the size of a flaccid penis has no correlation whatsoever to its erect size. 

Be that as it may, the next time your child-wife opens her pie hole about it, pack her bags and tell her to go stay with her mom until she learns some fvcking manners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

As difficult as it may be to do please do not attach your self esteem to the size of your penis or her remarks about it. You are after all bigger than that. I recommend having a frank ( see what I did there "frank" like hot dog/sausage) conversation with your wife. Ask her if she finds your size to really be an issue for her ( ? ) Be prepared for an answer you may not like. Say that as you've noticed her making jokes or quips about it with her friends infront of you you'd like to know if she's unhappy as you were born that way and as much as you'd like to you can't do anything about your natural size. Depending on her response you made need to go shopping for a dildo or vibrator if you do not have any of those items already. Other than that the joke about the divorce settlement is good.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Toffer said:


> Tell her making love to her is like throwing a hot dog down a hallway!


I know I shouldn't laugh, but :lol::rofl: ^^


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Toffer said:


> Tell her making love to her is like throwing a hot dog down a hallway!


Or like Fn a glass of water. You're leaving yourself open for a bunch of size joke on this one though. She might tell you a hot dog is bigger etc etc...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't even engage the infant. That's what she is. Tell her if the wisecracks continue she can get her need for length when she sees the thirty page divorce agreement on the table in front of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Airbus (Feb 8, 2012)

Who discusses penis size (unless it's HUGE!!!)??? Just kidding.

Maybe she's doing this in front of her GFs to warn them off you. Why knows what goes through some peoples' minds...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

wow, why would anyone be so cruel to the man they profess to love? sounds like a total b*tch, her friends aren't much cop too


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> wow, why would anyone be so cruel to the man they profess to love? sounds like a total b*tch, her friends aren't much cop too


She sounds like a typical, spoiled, materialistic American beotch to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It's a pity your wife isn't woman enough to realize that truly amazing things can come in smaller packages... She needs to grow up and not only stop discussing intimate things about you with her female friends, but be made aware that it is not OK for her to make such hurtful comments to you.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm enough of a Smart A$$, I might say: I hope you have a good memory, because you won't be seeing it again any time soon!


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy crap... I can hardly think of a more vicious thing to joke around with her lady friends... Maybe joking about you being a pedophile or something can be worse, but not much else. 

But before she did it, right in front of you she already knew she could get away with it. This is something you need to look at. Not just because of this incident itself but for the whole dynamic. She clearly thinks she can trample all over you.

You don't want to be mean back? How will that work out?

You could have just say "hmm, alright babe, so you won't mind if i get a second opinion from one of your lady friends over there? Who is up for it? I now i am!"


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

see this is something I will never understand. I once knew a 'girl' who joked about her boyfriends smallness. I thought it was rude and he WASNT her H. Being her husband gives you a special place in her heart(should anyway). It means she protects and defends you til the end no matter what. And she ALWAYS has your back. 

Secondly, I cant imagine sharing information about my H's private parts with ANYONE. Thats mine! If your gonna give out all the info you may as well let them see too! How ridiculous for an adult married woman.

I feel honored that I get to see him naked and vulnerable. I cant imagine wanting anyone to have MY carnal knowledge of him. Good grief. 

Tell her to grow the hell up.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with the majority of posters how would she feel if spoke about what most woman are concerned about if they smell or not you could say well at least i dont stink well maybe not


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I Liked all the HARD comments from the men on this thread.... seriously, your wife is a spoiled rotten brat... she needs a dose of her own medicine - given in return.... I realize if you are a nice person, this will be harder for you to throw in her face... but tolerating such blatant human DISrespect in this intimate area of vulnerability -before others...it is so very demeaning... instead of taking a backseat in pain....GET PISSED OFF & let her know this SH** is gonna stop right now, if she doesn't appreciate the Joy your C0ck brings, it's time for a new woman. 

Let her go find Mr 10 incher. 

I like canttrustu's word here >>>


> I feel honored that I get to see him naked and vulnerable. I cant imagine wanting anyone to have MY carnal knowledge of him. Good grief.


And a wife should ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK, being your #1 fan, even in fights.... this is not lost. Don't settle for a woman who treats you less.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

williamjones said:


> My wife teases my small package all the time. ... How can I address this?


This is called a fitness test, or sh!t test. And it's a nuclear one, at that. So far, you've failed. By either remaining silent, or meekly complaining, you've shown her that she is free to dominate you and you are unwilling, or unable to stand up to her. It's not an attractive quality in a man.

So, I advise you to sit down and think up a response that you feel comfortable with. And I know you don't want to be mean. But, frankly, you need to be mean. You need to go nuclear back.

You can't respond to a nuclear sh!t test by telling her that she hurt your feelings. You have to respond in kind. You need to rock her world and fill her with dread.

So, you have two choices for effective responses. First, you could go with a nuclear insult of your own, such as telling her she has a vagina the size of a manhole cover, or you would be bigger, but you have trouble maintaining an erection while she's naked. Second, you could fill her with dread. Get a divorce lawyer's card, hand it to her in private, and calmly tell her that the next time she feels compelled to insult you, she should just call your lawyer and tell him the insult.

You really need to respond with something like that. She needs to know that you won't stand for her disrespecting you anymore. Try a thought experiment. Once a month, while you're out with friends, you just randomly look over and slap your wife, and then laugh. If she gets upset, tell you love her and you were just trying to be funny. How long do you think your wife would stand for that? Maybe she would let it go once, or even twice. But do you honestly think that, because the rest of your marriage is good, she would stick around while you did that regularly? I don't. So why are you?


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Tell her that her ass is getting big! Women hate that. It will serve her right. Even if it isn't, it will sting and she will see how it feels! She needs the tables turned on her. How insensitive!


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

show her how big your nuts are, by ramming it up her back door.

when she complains say you thought she wouldn't mind since it was so small. 

I am serious. If my wife ever disrespected me like that, I'd not be a very fun person to be around at all.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> William, I understand you don't want to be rude in return BUT, there are ways to get your point across without being like that. You need to stand up for yourself and be assertive, there is nothing wrong with that. If you don't call her out, she will likely keep doing it and your self esteem will continue to be damaged.


Thank you, Calla! I will be assertive and let her know!


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> ok I have to ask how small is small?
> 
> 
> maybe your not as small as you think. average is 5-7 inches.
> ...


i think it is more average than small. 
so embarrassing, but i have measured.

i am a grower not a shower LOL!


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

indiecat said:


> Tell her that her ass is getting big! Women hate that. It will serve her right. Even if it isn't, it will sting and she will see how it feels! She needs the tables turned on her. How insensitive!



ha, she would not like that! but i don't want to insult her.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> see this is something I will never understand. I once knew a 'girl' who joked about her boyfriends smallness. I thought it was rude and he WASNT her H. Being her husband gives you a special place in her heart(should anyway). It means she protects and defends you til the end no matter what. And she ALWAYS has your back.
> 
> Secondly, I cant imagine sharing information about my H's private parts with ANYONE. Thats mine! If your gonna give out all the info you may as well let them see too! How ridiculous for an adult married woman.
> 
> ...


I love your answer! I wish my wife felt honored like that


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Are you sure you are small?
> My wife says this as a joke sometimes.
> 
> I can be quite small when flaccid but fully erect I am half an inch to three quarters over the average.
> ...


i have measured. between 5.5 and 6 inches when hard. tiny when flacid. seems on the "thin" side, but don't really know.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I Liked all the HARD comments from the men on this thread.... seriously, your wife is a spoiled rotten brat... she needs a dose of her own medicine - given in return.... I realize if you are a nice person, this will be harder for you to throw in her face... but tolerating such blatant human DISrespect in this intimate area of vulnerability -before others...it is so very demeaning... instead of taking a backseat in pain....GET PISSED OFF & let her know this SH** is gonna stop right now, if she doesn't appreciate the Joy your C0ck brings, it's time for a new woman.
> 
> Let her go find Mr 10 incher.
> 
> ...


thanks simply! i like your comments and advice


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

williamjones said:


> I love your answer! I wish my wife felt honored like that


will, there's a saying about this "you teach people how to treat you"
stand up for yourself. Demand respect. If i made comments of this magnitude my H would likely inform me that I'd seen/had the last of his parts. He would never say something so mean and hateful to me and expects me to reciprocate. I love his body. He's hot. your wife should feel that way about you. If she doesnt, find a new one who does.

My suggestion is to tell her in no uncertain terms how you feel when she does this. Say to her "what If I told my friends what a cavernous pit you are? How would you feel?" then explain to her how disrespected you feel and tell her you wont tolerate anymore or you will embarrass the hell out of her. 

Btw, Im sorry youre having this happen. Such things should be left to teenage girls not grown married women. Your package is not up for discussion to others. Stand firm on that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *williamjones said:* i have measured. between 5.5 and 6 inches when hard. tiny when flacid. seems on the "thin" side, but don't really know.


That is the highest percentage of average , take a look >>>

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.

You are just plain NORMAL...Not small at all. My husband is exactly like you.. and guess what... I orgasm every single time... can probably count on less than 2 hands how many times I didn't get mine in 23 yrs. I've heard women talk about their 7 inch husbands and they can't even get off through intercourse, so what good does a Big one even do them. 

If she is happy in bed (sounds like she wants sex !) , I sure don't see an issue, she is just ....well.... sh** testing you - for whatever reason. [email protected]#$%^


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

williamjones said:


> i have measured. between 5.5 and 6 inches when hard. tiny when flacid. seems on the "thin" side, but don't really know.


pretty average. But rather it is or isnt is beside the point. DO you get that will?


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> will, there's a saying about this "you teach people how to treat you"
> stand up for yourself. Demand respect. If i made comments of this magnitude my H would likely inform me that I'd seen/had the last of his parts. He would never say something so mean and hateful to me and expects me to reciprocate. I love his body. He's hot. your wife should feel that way about you. If she doesnt, find a new one who does.
> 
> My suggestion is to tell her in no uncertain terms how you feel when she does this. Say to her "what If I told my friends what a cavernous pit you are? How would you feel?" then explain to her how disrespected you feel and tell her you wont tolerate anymore or you will embarrass the hell out of her.
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> That is the highest percentage of average , take a look >>>
> 
> Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.
> 
> ...


well it's good to know i am not so small *blush*
i think our sex life is good. frequent. she has orgasms. i dont' know why she does this to me though!?!?! i am so upset by it!


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I can understand you're not wanting to be rude and embarras your wife. But keep in mind she has no problem doing it to you. Like they say...."What goes around!"


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I did not read through all of the posts and your answers but, my knee jerk is that she is at the very least very insensitive. 

I have never gotten kicks out of insulting other people but, perhaps i am just different then most. 

I think you should just let her know that you would prefer her not to go there. I think it is one thing for a bunch of guys to raz their buddy about having a small one it is another for a wife to do this publicaly. I do know of guys who do this to themselves and therefore it becomes the "go to" joke when the subject arises but, that it a different story.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

My previous ex partner was 5" erect length and about 4 1/2" girth, not once did i think him not normal in that department and certainly wouldn't of said anything.

Now my estranged was bigger but an arrogant pig and i did eventually stand up to him as he had already insulted every part of my body before so payback, there was a thread on a forum about circumcision, because he had demanded our boy baby be done so, i refused, well i posted on topic saying he also wasn't cut or had it done properly, fireworks then ballistic when i turn round and said "well at least i didn't tell them about your 4" penis" hence forth ensured N rage haha  

Normal reasonable behaviour denotes that sort of thing isn't really a discussion for others, it is disrespectful to you.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Cloud!
I feel better already!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

williamjones said:


> i have measured. between 5.5 and 6 inches when hard. tiny when flacid. seems on the "thin" side, but don't really know.


At that size perhaps you can convince her that anal sex would be best for the both of you  ??? Im sure she'll never complain ever again !! Kidding aside that seems to be average and nothing unusual. 

Whether its " small or not " the issue here is her lack of sensitivity and respect. Good luck once again !


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't agree at hurling insults back as that is lowering yourself. I reject the notion that you should "man up" 

I also think a discussion about where you stand on the small vs big continuum is irrelevent. 

Is this out of charictor or is she generally mean and dissrespectful? is there a chance she is trying to hurt you? 

I would simply mention that you don't think penis size (or any other disparaging remarks) should be the topic of jokes in public. Ask her how she would feel about your critisizing something about her? I would not mention IE big butt, little boobs...that will be implied and more sensitive and effective to not mention. 

I still cannot imagine this as not being mean spirited!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Your wife sounds like a horrible person. Immature and nasty


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She probably watches too much porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

I dunno mate, my wife on two occasions tried to offend me with my size, I just told her (she told me she had guys bigger than me) that they obviously didn't know how to use it because otherwise she wouldn't be here lol

They were "fitness tests" actually =/


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

williamjones said:


> I am really embarrassed...
> My wife teases my small package all the time.
> She thinks it's funny, but it is humiliating.
> 
> ...


I would destroy your wife.

I would tear her to shreds, and leave her a gibbering wreck.

Even if you are below average size, it is no excuse, there is NO excuse for a woman, let alone a Man's fcuking WIFE, to say such a thing, and to have the weakness and cowardice to have to hide behind "humour" to attack you in this way?

With "friends" like that, who needs enemies.

:vomit:

Holy crap the gloves would come off if a woman played that game with me.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Her statements are disrespectful and I see this as bullying.

If my husband wasn't happy with my body(I'm small chested), I'd pack up and leave. I was abused by my ex h. There is no way I'd put up with this abuse again.

I'm sorry your wife is so selfish. There is no reason she should be bringing your self esteem down like this. It's her job to build you up, not down. It's cruel and uncalled for.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Think the issue is that she's embarrassing you with all her gfs which is pretty uncool, that's plain disrespect


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Or maybe throw a joke back. " Oh, if you think that's small you should see the settlement you will get in the divorce".


Bravo, Joe. You took the words right out of my mouth.

:allhail:


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Or she may just be insecure and making sure her friends don't go for ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sarcasm:

"well sweetie... I thought the same thing, but after boinking (insert name of best female friend), I realized that the problem is your huge vagina."


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's average, but it doesn't matter. Why on earth would she think it's ok to joke about that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uncle guy (Oct 1, 2012)

You should have married a short petite woman. They have smaller vaginas.

She sounds like a real *****. 

Next time she publicly humiliates you, be sarcastic and tell them how lucky you are to have married such a kind and compassionate woman. It's not like you ever brought up her genital herpes to your friends and walk away...

Or how about, honey, I went by the drug store and picked up the douche your doctor recommended to get rid of that smell.

Or baby, I thought you were going to quit drinking. 

Maybe she will get the message that words that can be painful.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The size of the woman really has nothing to do with the size of their vaginas. Just sayin.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

The only thing you can do is talk to her and let her know it needs to stop NOW.

The penis size issues and the breast issue always amazes me, because people did exactly NOTHING to get the size they have they just came that way so to me being overly proud or overly embarrased with something that happened to grow a certain size it not like you go to the gym to get them bigger and you worked for its just foolish because atleast with a penis you got what you got, be happy its healthy ,gets hard and gives you lots pleasure.[Women can have breast implants but hopefully they are happy with what ever they have as long as they are healthy].


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm curious to know how this went? Did you confront her yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

williamjones said:


> I am really embarrassed...
> My wife teases my small package all the time.
> She thinks it's funny, but it is humiliating.
> 
> ...


This would be a deal breaker for me. It is a total lack of respect and by definition unfaithful. Yes I said unfaithful. Her belittling you for any reason to other people is unfaithful. The size of your penis is definitely not something she should be discussing with anyone. Your actual size is besides the point.

If I were you she would not have to deal with my penis any further.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

williamjones said:


> Thanks, Calla! I do need to stand up. I don't want to be mean and in public is so embarrassing for me also. UGH!
> 
> It has just slowly sapped my confidence also...


Having self respect and insisting on being respected is not mean. Accepting the humiliation is a display of low value. It is weak. Some men like being humiliating and like talking about being humliated. This display not only turns off our wife, but is sends a message to other men that you are weak, your wife does not respect you so they may approach her with little approach anxiety.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> This would be a deal breaker for me. It is a total lack of respect and by definition unfaithful. Yes I said unfaithful. he belittling for any reason to other people is unfaithful. The size of your penis is definitely not something she should be discussing with anyone.
> 
> If I were you she would not have to deal with my penis any further.


This. 

Your wife's actions and words are just horrible. It would be a deal breaker for me too OP (although I don't have a package of my own) but you know what I mean.
No way ever would I disrespect my man like this and would not tolerate it if any man did this to me about any part of my body. I am here to love and worship my SO, to build him up and support him, not knock him down and then kick him in the guts.

We are supposed to have our partners best interests at heart, she clearly does not feel this way about you.\


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

That's so rude and obnoxious, is that just her general personality?

If I heard someone say something like that about their partner, I wouldn't think it was funny, just hateful.

I wonder if she doesn't REALLY think you're small, like maybe she thinks it's big, so she says it sarcastically.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> This would be a deal breaker for me. It is a total lack of respect and by definition unfaithful. Yes I said unfaithful. Her belittling you for any reason to other people is unfaithful. The size of your penis is definitely not something she should be discussing with anyone. Your actual size is besides the point.
> 
> If I were you she would not have to deal with my penis any further.


E3k:

This is like the thread where the wife joked about the H's PE in front of her GF.

Same kind of disrespect.

Actually, at the time I thought it more akin to disloyalty to the H but the thread was deleted before I could post.

Yes this is disloyal, you say unfaithful. Same thing.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Women cannot physically dominate men.
She is dominating you verbally.

The only solution is to have a funny but dominant comeback as was posted earlier.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there not some SPH at play here possibly..? 

If not, ignore it. Its like any form of bullying and the more she sees it irritates you, the more she'll do it (albeit playfully). 

If it continues, it becomes a more serious issue and she needs to know that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Couple suggestions for the next time the topic comes up with her friends....

"that's not what your sister said"

"that's not what your mother said"

"we can revisit this discussion after I put it in your ass tonight"

Or you could tell a little joke: The first time we had sex she asked me to put a finger inside. Then she asked for two. Then three. Then she asked for my whole hand. Then the other hand. Then she said "clap". I told her there was no way I could clap. She said "tight, isn't it?"


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

Don't sink to your wife's immature and disrespectful level by insulting the size of her vagina. 

If had a problem with the size of your package, she should not have married you. I think that she is being abusive by making fun of you and humiliating you in front of others with this issue.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You probably will not do this but you could try:

"Well, honey, how would you know that my package is small? Are you going by memory or do you have some male 'friends' that I really should know about?"

Or say loudly: "Oh, my Lord! Have you been looking at the exhibits on that Carnival Freak website again?"


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

or get it out and let her friends decide the size for themselves lol


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

MrsKy said:


> Don't sink to your wife's immature and disrespectful level by insulting the size of her vagina.
> 
> If had a problem with the size of your package, she should not have married you. I think that she is being abusive by making fun of you and humiliating you in front of others with this issue.


Yes. She knows this hurts you and wishes to humliate you in front of others. A giant fitness test. She could have belittled you over your education or something else. 

This is not about penis size. There is a another issue.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

williamjones said:


> i have measured. between 5.5 and 6 inches when hard. tiny when flacid. seems on the "thin" side, but don't really know.


If you are that size, i think she is just looking for something to complain about. From all I've read, that is average. When you wrote "small," I thought you meant you were significantly below average. Even if you were, I think what your wife is doing is horrible. I don't know why anyone would talk about that in front of others. What do you think her payoff is? Is she probing to find out what size her girlfriend's men are?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> This would be a deal breaker for me. It is a total lack of respect and by definition unfaithful. Yes I said unfaithful. Her belittling you for any reason to other people is unfaithful. The size of your penis is definitely not something she should be discussing with anyone. Your actual size is besides the point.
> 
> If I were you she would not have to deal with my penis any further.


I like this. Makes me think, "she did pick me. It wasn't a shotgun wedding. She's just trying to hurt me as much as she can."


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> I like this. Makes me think, "she did pick me. It wasn't a shotgun wedding. *She's just trying to hurt me as much as she can*."


Which begs the question why?

Is she a sadist?

Does she not love the H?

Or maybe she's just a hateful b!tch?

OP should ponder this deeply and decide if he wants to continue being the brunt of his W's insults.

Why stay in a marriage being treated this way?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

OP, you're _not _"small" but your wife is highly disrespectful, inappropriate and cruel. You must find a way to let her know in no uncertain terms that this sort of behaviour from her will NOT be tolerated ever again.

I can't imagine any situation where I'd think that it was OK to sit around making jokes about my partner's manhood with a bunch of female friends. I find that disgusting.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> I would simply mention that you don't think penis size (or any other disparaging remarks) should be the topic of jokes in public.


You think that the OP's wife simply lacks good manners? I disagree. I think she understands what should, and should not be, fodder for public discussion.



tjohnson said:


> I still cannot imagine this as not being mean spirited!!


Exactly! And there is only one solution for when a wife hurls mean spirited insults at her husband in public. Man up!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Per Wikipedia, six inches fully erect is the average. It also mentions that the size of a flaccid penis has no correlation whatsoever to its erect size.
> 
> Be that as it may, the next time your child-wife opens her pie hole about it, pack her bags and tell her to go stay with her mom until she learns some fvcking manners.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"I may have a small penis, but my balls are steel. So get the hell out until you learn to govern that mouth of yours."


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

williamjones said:


> ha, she would not like that! but i don't want to insult her.


No wonder she has little respect for you. You're afraid of offending her. She has no such hesitations.

Is there a conclusion to this topic, or were you just complaining?


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

abitlost said:


> or get it out and let her friends decide the size for themselves lol


not happening 
but funny. thanks.


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

southbound said:


> If you are that size, i think she is just looking for something to complain about. From all I've read, that is average. When you wrote "small," I thought you meant you were significantly below average. Even if you were, I think what your wife is doing is horrible. I don't know why anyone would talk about that in front of others. What do you think her payoff is? Is she probing to find out what size her girlfriend's men are?


thanks southbound. i have no idea what her payoff is. why would she like to embarrass me like that?


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> OP, you're _not _"small" but your wife is highly disrespectful, inappropriate and cruel. You must find a way to let her know in no uncertain terms that this sort of behaviour from her will NOT be tolerated ever again.
> 
> I can't imagine any situation where I'd think that it was OK to sit around making jokes about my partner's manhood with a bunch of female friends. I find that disgusting.


thanks cosmos. yes. disrespectful and cruel. i will let her know tonight how i feel.
thanks!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Its been a few days since you first posted this thread, have you said anything to her yet?


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> Its been a few days since you first posted this thread, have you said anything to her yet?


No Calla! I was sort of a chicken this weekend  We had guests with us so there was not a good time.

I plan to talk to her today.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Wait!

Get some second opinions first. Is it better to bring this up as a topic of conversation/confrontation? Or is it better to wait for her to do it again and then confront her at that time. I don't mean the jokey passive aggressive things people were suggesting, but rather a direct assertive response to disrespect. It just seems to me that approaching her with something like "gee honey, I wanted to tell you that the joke you made about the size of my unit to your friends really hurt my feelings" is going to come off as weak and needy. And when she's disrespecting you, weak and needy is not what you're going for. I think that a direct response, in the moment, that disrespect will not be tolerated would be better.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Wait!
> 
> Get some second opinions first. Is it better to bring this up as a topic of conversation/confrontation? Or is it better to wait for her to do it again and then confront her at that time. I don't mean the jokey passive aggressive things people were suggesting, but rather a direct assertive response to disrespect. It just seems to me that approaching her with something like "gee honey, I wanted to tell you that the joke you made about the size of my unit to your friends really hurt my feelings" is going to come off as weak and needy. And when she's disrespecting you, weak and needy is not what you're going for. I think that a direct response, in the moment, that disrespect will not be tolerated would be better.


:iagree: Can't agree with this enough.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Wait!
> 
> Get some second opinions first. Is it better to bring this up as a topic of conversation/confrontation? Or is it better to wait for her to do it again and then confront her at that time. I don't mean the jokey passive aggressive things people were suggesting, but rather a direct assertive response to disrespect. It just seems to me that approaching her with something like "gee honey, I wanted to tell you that the joke you made about the size of my unit to your friends really hurt my feelings" is going to come off as weak and needy. And when she's disrespecting you, weak and needy is not what you're going for. I think that a direct response, in the moment, that disrespect will not be tolerated would be better.


IMO, it probably doesn't matter at this point. He's already perceived as a doormat right now because he hasn't spoken up about it. I'd bring it up ASAP. Plus, even if she insults him again in front of her friends, he can still come out with the "Gee honey, I didn't appreciate what you said just now..." and look weak. It's probably more important to convey his point with strength than the timing of the comments.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Gee Whiz... don't talk to her about it. Mommy you're hurting my feeeeelings... please stop making fun of my wee wee.

SHE KNOWS SHE IS BEING DISRESPECTFUL AND CRUEL. WHAT SHE GETS OUT OF IT IS DOMINATION OF YOU.

You have to assert yourself... Nothing more. Snappy comebacks such as sticking it up her ass, she must have a large vagina etc.. .This will make it stop.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

williamjones said:


> thanks southbound. i have no idea what her payoff is. why would she like to embarrass me like that?


There are two possibilities. First, some women like to dominate men. It gives her pleasure to know that she can embarrass you. Second, it could be the culmination of a series of sh!t tests. She probably started small, and you didn't say anything. So, she escalated the test, and you didn't say anything. After a while, she's gone nuclear to see if you say anything. And you haven't.

Women test men generally because they want to gauge their mettle. If you can't stand up to your wife, how are you going to stand up to another man? That's why the best course of action is not to communicate to her that she's embarrassing you. Unless she's retarded, she knows what she's doing. The best course of action is to stop her from doing it. Whether you choose to do that by insulting her, challenging her, or simply walking away* is up to you. But this is not something that is the result of a lack of communication.

* By walking away, I don't mean the way you've been doing it. I don't mean walk away from the interaction temporarily and never mention it. I mean walk out the door of your house and stay gone for days.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Do we need more snappy comebacks to return the insult?

"You're so big, it's like throwing a hot dog down a hallway"

"You're so big, you could park a bus in there and forget where you left it"

"Your're so big, I have to tie a 2x4 to my ass to keep from falling in"


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

cone said:


> Do we need more snappy comebacks to return the insult?
> 
> "You're so big, it's like throwing a hot dog down a hallway"
> 
> ...


It's like feeding a whale a tic tac.

Seriously though,
I'm with the sentiment to deal with this the moment it happens in a firm and assertive way. Your unit maybe small but your "balls" dont have to be.

This isn't about joking around with you and her friends. She knows this hurts you and is doing it intentionally. Next time she says something like that I'd respond "We both know that's a lie and why would you even say it. Why would my "loving wife" want to hurt me intentionally and in such a public way?" And just sit and wait for her response. It'll try to brush it away and everyone will be standing there in a very awkward way (and will blame her) and when she does brush it away. Keep repeating the question until she actually answers you. 

And if you get the "Honey, I'm sorry, I didn't think it would bother you" accompanied by some eye batting etc. Call her out "That's BS, ANY sane person would know that would hurt and or humiliate someone. So are you insane, and if not then why are you intentionally doing it?"


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> It's like feeding a whale a tic tac.
> 
> Seriously though,
> I'm with the sentiment to deal with this the moment it happens in a firm and assertive way. Your unit maybe small but your "balls" dont have to be.
> ...


But DAAADDD! That would be MEAN!!! It would mean CONFRONTATION! It would mean not being a CHICKEN.

This is HARD! It requires testicular fortitude.

william...keep a bag packed. Next time she does it, walk out. Since I have little faith in your ability to confront her on this, let silence be your answer by taking yourself elsewhere...on HER credit card.

I get it. I'm not great with confrontation either. But you need to do SOMETHING.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

JCD said:


> But DAAADDD! That would be MEAN!!! It would mean CONFRONTATION! It would mean not being a CHICKEN.
> 
> This is HARD! It requires testicular fortitude.
> 
> ...


Listen just calmly but to the point tell her this is unacceptable tell her you should have brought this up before that you love her but refuse to be disrespected in this fashion anymore.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

When one is Beta like the OP, and treated like his wife does. 

Then she is cuckolding you, and brags about it to her friends. She openly humiliates you in front of them? There must be an OM in her game.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

See_Listen_Love said:


> When one is Beta like the OP, and treated like his wife does.
> 
> Then she is cuckolding you, and brags about it to her friends. She openly humiliates you in front of them? There must be an OM in her game.


Absotively, posilutely this is what my wife did right before she left. Not so much with size, but with lots of other things which she failed to get me to realize were so important she needed to cheat.

She will, almost assuredly, leave very soon. She has almost all of her ducks in a row. She has just a few more things to complete, then she is gone. 

She will have no feelings left in the matter. She is convincing herself that she is making the right decision and she will not ever want to reconcile, period.

Sorry to be blunt, but you need to go to counselling so you don't end up in the hospital. It will hit you like a Mack truck when it happens. I don't care if you know it or not.

That is why she is doing this to you. She wants to make maximum impact. Her friends have found someone for her. They probably have been trying to do this for a while now. They all think she is better than you.

Truth is, she isn't. They just want her to believe it. There is probably someone in their lives, a man, who they care about alot. They want to set him up with a good woman and can't find one who isn't married. So, they will help ruin your marriage so this guy can be happy. They will convince her that she will be happier with him. They will use your knowledge of her to help you unknowingly destroy your own marriage.

*This is just a guess from my story. Do not trust. Verify everything including what I am writing. Good luck and take care of you! it is the best thing you can do for yourself and your marriage.*

Just wanted to ask how much you have told these friends of hers? Are you revealing things you should be telling your wife, only? This is what happened to me under the guise of trying to help our marriage at times. At other times, I was trying to "help" someone else's marriage. 

I was trying to be a nice guy. Screw them. Don't be helpful. Period. You are helping them to help the guy taking your wife from you. He is using what you have learned and adding what her friends know about her to become a better man than you.

He will do all of the good things for her that it took you lots of work to find out she liked. The friends and the OM will add other things and she is gone. No one can stop it.

This is most evil. You cannot trust anyone. Don't let them know anything. Help yourself.


----------



## mikeyb (Jul 8, 2012)

She's definitely testing you. Or the "other man" theory is real.

Sorry, didn't take time to read all 8 pages so if all this is said before sorry.

You need to take action now if you love and want her. You need to show her that you're a man and stand up to her.

She knows what she's doing. She would never do this if she loved or respected you.

If you think your size is really an issue and want to please your wife read the free book here. It and a lot of other "work" saved my marriage. Good luck.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't get through all the pages but I think I get the idea. Most of the advice here involves trying to get revenge or assert some kind of dominance over your wife. I don't think this is good advice.

The truth is really that there are a lot of men and women out there who actually enjoy these sort of humiliation games, and it seems like your wife is among them. The problem with what your wife has done is that it is non-consensual. You didn't agree to it or ask for it. That is completely unnacceptable. Period.

I would go on a fact finding mission.

First I would search her computer for femdom and cuckolding related erotica. This might give you some insight into her behavior if you find things. Its one thing for someone to have fantasies that they don't share with you and another thing to try to act them out without your consent, which is why I think its ok to do a little digging without her permission. It is self defense really.

Also I would sit her down for a chat.

Ask her point blank if she feels sexually aroused when she says those things to you, especially in front of her friends. It's a yes or no question.

Ask her if she gets turned on by thinking about having sex with another man while you watch, especially one with a bigger "package".

Ask her if she knows what a cb 2000 is.

Also, ask yourself these questions 

If you are getting yes answers here then then I think she should go find a husband that wants to be a submissive cuckold. And tell her not to be so irresponsible and reckless about it while she is at it. Because there are lots of guys out there that want this sort of treatment, but not in the way that she is going about it. Or alternatively, maybe you find you actually like that lifestyle. But I kind of doubt it based on what I read so far. And even if you do, you really need to establish some parameters for your relationship and not let her walk all over you.

The bottom line is that this has nothing to do with the size of your penis and everything to do with the excitement she gets from making you feel like less of a man. If the excitement is not at all mutual then this is a clear cut case of abuse.

Prepare yourself, it could be kind of like discovering that your partner is gay, for example. You just aren't compatible sexually because the things that excite her the most are completely unacceptable to you.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the best way to get her to think about what she's doing to you is to simply question her in a stern tone the next time she makes a joke. Just immediately get a straight poker face on and a cold stare and say "Why would you say something so hurtful to me and in front of other people? Why?"

There's no way she can answer that to legitimize, so she'll be forced to think about what she's doing to you.

Even is she says "I'm just joking" you can retort with "Really? That's a joke? Seriously???" and then just walk away.

Put her on the spot and force her to think.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Your wife is a jerk


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

If my wife pulled a stunt like that, I would be livid. Your wife doesn't respect you, plain and simple. I would make her an ultimatum: shape up or get shipped out. Life is too short for that kind of nonsense.


----------



## LoveDoc (Oct 20, 2012)

Well that is a really odd situation and one I don't believe I have heard before although I' m sure your not alone. Now I believe your wife loves you but she has a very sarcastic sense of humor, ever heard of a dark comedy. Primarily she doesn't understand that a man and his extension are attached; that it is in fact a part of you and not some thing that only wakes up when the time is right. In addition she may not understand that men are emotionally attached to their penis.

As for women you can't say anything about the clothes they are wearing and never a body part? Yea a little double standard there, but what can you do that's life? Lets continue...

Okay...huh... this is a delicate situation because you don't want your wife to feel like a monster for hurting you in this way. Again I believe your wife loves you and is just poking fun, she probably has a great sense of humor all be it a little sarcastic. Moreover I don't believe she is trying to humiliate you in front of people. Your initial response when she first made fun is what set the foundation of "its okay to kid him about this." If you had said something the first time it happened like that's not funny? She may have never ventured into that territory again. Unfortunately that opportunity is loss, to do it now may be awkward and cause some issues in the bedroom. 

Now how do you reverse this without the dreaded marriage demon guilt coming into the picture. If she is made aware that this is devastating to you it will change the entire dynamic. What she perceived as innocent ribbing becomes "I hurt my husband I am a monster", which in turn brings forth guilt and a whole host of other potential problems. Sex in marriage is suppose to be fun and something that is shared between you and your wife and by your post your wife has the fun part down to a tee, but at your expense. 

Option 1: Hope for the best

Next time Give her "the look". Don't laugh when she brings it up the next time, laughing along can add an incentive to continue the behavior. A look is like a thousand words she will get what you are saying without you saying a word. This way she internalizes her behavior and this could alleviate the guilt she would feel hearing the words coming out of your mouth. This is a deep hurtful thing but she doesn't have to know how deep she's hurt you she just needs to stop. 

Option 2: Have fun with it. 

You can play along and have some fun with this go online and buy a massive 10 inch strap on and the next time she wants to have fun go to the bathroom and come out with that massive thing on. It may get a laugh and could possibly open up a whole new world of fun for you two.


----------

